# track compatability



## rwmtrains (Dec 15, 2005)

I am new to slot cars as an adult but have an old Ideal Dukes of Hazzard slotted car set from childhood and a newer Lifelike set. Is there any adapter track to put them together? I have seen some for AFX to Lifelike but not Ideal. Any help would be great.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Welcome to HT!
Ideal will not addapt to anything. In their infinite wisdom, This manufacture designed their track and cars to have a more narrow width for track-rails and pick-up shoes for their cars. You can run ideal cars on other track systems by customizing the shoes. (just solder on a bit from some old shoes to make them wider. Set your dukes car on a LL track piece and get an end-view(from the front) and you will see what I mean.


----------

